# Char-Griller Should I have?



## robgouldjr (Jul 12, 2017)

So a few questions, regarding a Char-Griller Smokin Outlaw that I recently purchased from none other than Wally World.

The first:

During the transportation and unloading of the grill, the ash tray popped a couple of welds which cause the ash tray to not seat all of the way into the firebox. Would this cause problems with smoking? And what options do I have for fixing it? (I know re-welding the ash tray would be one, but others that aren't going to cost too much money) 

And I also have tried smoker gasket around the outside of the firebox to help create more of a seal, but there is still a slight gap all the way around the bottom of the ash tray. Will post pics later.

The second question, may be slightly related to the 1st...

When I am smoking, and I have only done two cooks (a Brisket, and Pork Butt), I can get the temp adjusted correctly using a combo of wood chunks, and charcoal. However, the heat only lasts for about 15min at the quickest to 30min at the longest, and I end up going through two bags of wood chunks. 1) Is that too much wood to go through for just a single smoke? 2) Could this possibly be related to the jacked up ash tray? And 3) is there such thing as quality of wood, like the kind you can get from walmart vs a bbq store?

Last question for now:

I have read a few other blogs regarding the thermometer on the Char-Grillers are garbage, any truth to that? I know I need to go ahead and invest in a external thermometer anyways.

Any and all tips would be much appreciated

Rob in Frisco


----------



## ishbbq (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Rob, 

I have the Outlaw and love it. I did have to make a couple of mods to ensure the best cooking environment possible, but outside that, it's a nice entry level smoker. Here's a couple of my YouTube videos about it. Maybe you'll get some information that will help you.




Tony



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

